Ask HN: Any good Technical books with hilarious presentation? - themantri
======
phren0logy
If your taste in humor trends toward the absurdist, check out anything by _why
the lucky stiff.

------
HAL9OOO
[https://www.amazon.com/Grokking-Algorithms-illustrated-
progr...](https://www.amazon.com/Grokking-Algorithms-illustrated-programmers-
curious/dp/1617292230)

~~~
frompdx
Great recommendation. Just a good book all around. The illustrations make
subject matter accessible to many.

------
macando
Why's (Poignant) Guide to Ruby

[https://poignant.guide](https://poignant.guide)

Learn You a Haskell for Great Good!

[http://learnyouahaskell.com/](http://learnyouahaskell.com/)

Head First Design Patterns: A Brain-Friendly Guide

[https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Design-Patterns-Brain-
Frie...](https://www.amazon.com/Head-First-Design-Patterns-Brain-
Friendly/dp/0596007124)

------
frompdx
Hilarious might be a stretch, but Starting Forth by Leo Brodie is definitely
amusing and prompted a chuckle or two. You can read it for free online. I was
lucky enough to track down a second hand copy. It is out of print sadly.

[https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/](https://www.forth.com/starting-forth/)

------
gtirloni
The Illustrated Children’s Guide to Kubernetes

[https://www.cncf.io/the-childrens-illustrated-guide-to-
kuber...](https://www.cncf.io/the-childrens-illustrated-guide-to-kubernetes/)

------
kleer001
I'm a fan of [http://www.lisperati.com/](http://www.lisperati.com/)

And

Land of Lisp: also by Conrad Barski

Even though, I bet like others, I have yet to finish it :(

------
htk
“If Hemingway Wrote JavaScript”

Different and lighthearted enough for me to recommend.

